# No documents - Ifor Williams Trailer?



## crystalclear (1 December 2012)

Hi All

My friend has just bought an Ifor Williams trailer second hand and privately. She bought if off an old farmer guy who dosn't understand the internet etc and didn't understand the registrationg process. He didn't have ny paperwork for the trailer but has since contacted the lady he bought the trailer from. I believe she bought the trailer from new but apprently didn't register it? So to cut a long story short what does my friend need to do?

Thank you!


----------



## crystalclear (1 December 2012)

Just to say, I think I read the description of this sub-forum too quickly, I thought its where you post about trailers, but now thinking its more for stolen items, eeek! Please move if required - thank you.


----------



## Clippy (1 December 2012)

Just go here and register online:

http://www.iwt.co.uk/customer-care/change-of-owner


----------



## crystalclear (1 December 2012)

Hi

Thank you I have seen that web site however....because the man before me who had the trailer didn't register it, doesn't my friend need the address of the lady who owned the trailer as its registered in her name? Sorry to be confusing!


----------



## Clippy (1 December 2012)

No, they'll check it's not been stolen then update their records listing your friend as the latest owner


----------



## crystalclear (1 December 2012)

Oh thats fab thank you - so is it best to phone them as on that form I don't think you can submit the form without having the previous owners details? If what you are saying is true mind, then my fiend will be very happy!


----------



## Clippy (1 December 2012)

I just rang them. They told me everything about the trailer - the year it was made, the original supplier, the last registered owner etc and as long as the trailer isn't registered as stolen, they'll put it in your friends name


----------



## crystalclear (1 December 2012)

Perfect - that's exactly what I needed to hear and having that first hand experience  Thank you so much for your help, she will be pleased


----------



## Alec Swan (1 December 2012)

I don't know about all trailer manufacturers,  but certainly Ifor Williams maintain a register of all *Stolen* trailers,  so if you're offered one,  take the trailer index number and 'phone it through to IW.  They will be able to tell you if it's been reported stolen.

Alec.


----------

